# Where to Buy NIC panels?



## Hyatt101 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi,
so now that I am building a cage, I need to buy the stuff! Where do i buy the cheapest (but still good quality) NIC panels? 
Thanks and please respond quickly, i want to go shopping for them as soon as possible!


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 22, 2012)

dunno if they're cheapest, but I got mine online from walmart

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Whitmor-Black-Wire-Storage-Cubes-Set-of-4/5005199
($2 more for multi-colored, $2.50 more for white)
17 grids/20 connectors per box

if you get three boxes, they'll ship them straight to you for free - mine arrived in two days (and were delivered on a saturday, at that)... if you only do 2, you can get free site-to-store


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 22, 2012)

I ended up ordering three more boxes... a fourth to finish my huge condo for the bunnies and two to make storage stuff for me 'cause the cubes are pretty neat for their intended purpose too, lol. placed my order just after 7 pm CST on 8/20 and had the cubes on my front porch around 11 am on the 22nd 
(I do live in a huge city, so it's normal for stuff to not take as long as the shipping estimates... but considering they don't actually carry them at any San Antonio stores, I'm still impressed)


----------



## blondiesmommie (Aug 23, 2012)

I bought mine at Target for $25 a box, but recently saw them at Bed, Bath and Beyond for $20 a box :/ go figure lol


----------



## jap08m (Aug 23, 2012)

20$ at bed bath and beyond, 15.99$ at lowes


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

